# Sophia Thomalla im Playboy



## sunnyyyy (10 Apr. 2012)

Ich wollte nurmal darauf hinweisen, dass sich Sophia Thomalla für den aktuellen Playboy ausgezogen hat. Ich denke mal das wird den einen oder anderen Interesieren :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (10 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Info :thumbup: Die Bilder sind hier aber verboten! D.h. Heft kaufen und auf die guten Artikel freuen. Die Interviews sind sogar meistens wirklich gut


----------



## Matthi (10 Apr. 2012)

Hat sie nicht nach dem Shooting ihrer Mutter das sie sich nie für den PB auszieht?


----------



## beachkini (10 Apr. 2012)

Ja, hat sie in dem letzten FHM Shooting gesagt. Aber sie ist jung und braucht das Geld. Davon abgesehn kann sie es sich ja noch leisten :thumbup: Würde es eh gesetzlich verankern, dass PB Shootinng jenseits der 30 verboten werden..Was man da teilweise sehen muss und dafür noch monatlich zahlt.....unfassbar! Finde unseren Playboy von der Qualität eh extrem schlecht im Gegensatz zu der US Version. Gut, die Playmates sind meist schöner, weil nicht so gekünzelt, aber die 'Promis' sind durch die Bank weg extrem langweilig. Durchschnittliches Äußeres und vorallem völlig unbekannt. Von den interessanten Bildern der US Ausgabe sehen wir immer nur paar Monate später kleine Auszüge....


----------



## BlueLynne (11 Apr. 2012)

es gibt wirklich gute PB-Shootings jenseits der 30 !!!!!
der Deutsche PB ist etwas biederer als der US, ist eben Geschmacksache


----------



## Punisher (11 Apr. 2012)

Nach Sophia möchte ich jetzt Franzi van Almsick sehen


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2012)

Ich freu mich auf das Heft. Danke für die Info.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (11 Apr. 2012)

Da werden wohl so einige ein weiteres Häkchen in ihrer Playboy-Wunschliste machen können.


----------



## hoppel (11 Apr. 2012)

Oho da kommt dann wohl bald Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Wiggerl (11 Apr. 2012)

wen....


----------



## Purzelinchen (11 Apr. 2012)

Hab sie schon vorab sehen können:WOW:
Silikonfrei.:thumbup:


----------



## Wesley (11 Apr. 2012)

jup, sind ziemlich gut geworden :thumbup:

edit: dass die Fotos hier verboten sind, ist aber ein Scherz, oder?^^


----------



## beachkini (11 Apr. 2012)

Wesley schrieb:


> edit: dass die Fotos hier verboten sind, ist aber ein Scherz, oder?^^




Nein, das ist kein Scherz wie du den Regeln entnehmen kannst.


Kein Posten von FHM, Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Stuff, Perfect 10 und anderen Bildern oder Medien, die dem Copyright unterliegen! (private Nachrichten inbegriffen)

http://www.celebboard.net/regeln/63101-die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.html


----------



## nico1893 (12 Apr. 2012)

so schön wie ihre mutter


----------



## lueb08 (12 Apr. 2012)

Bilder sind echt gut geworden aber dieses hochglanz nervt echt meistens warum nciht natürlich ???? schade aber sonst finde ich sie echt süss

wie viel kriegt die denn für das shooting


----------



## achilles30 (12 Apr. 2012)

sehr geil .... danke


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Apr. 2012)

Wesley schrieb:


> jup, sind ziemlich gut geworden :thumbup:
> 
> edit: dass die Fotos hier verboten sind, ist aber ein Scherz, oder?^^



ähm sag mal lebst du hinterm Mond?...das ist schon seit eh und je so in fast allen Foren...teure Abmahngebühren dir drohen, wenn machen du *Yoda spricht*


----------



## mebus (12 Apr. 2012)

Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm!!
Geil!


----------



## celebstarwatch (12 Apr. 2012)

Dann auf zum Kiosk !!


----------



## ruedbu (12 Apr. 2012)

das sind Hammer Bilder... ab zum kiosk


----------



## balu1982 (13 Apr. 2012)

Wirklich eine hübsche Frau und sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## earl23 (14 Apr. 2012)

Tolle Bilder einer wunderschönen Frau!


----------



## Claudia (8 Mai 2012)

*Du wirst die Bilder hier nicht finden da Playboy hier verboten ist ein Blick in die Regeln wäre vielleicht hilfreich.*


----------



## claudy09 (16 Mai 2012)

das sind 2x bilder von sophia thomalla aus dem playboy
*
was hier im Post auch schon zu lesen ist:*

*Playboybilder sind hier streng verboten, schau mal in die Regeln  
*


----------



## neman64 (18 Mai 2012)

Es sind wirklich tolle Bilder von Sophia


----------



## pesy (28 Mai 2012)

so sexy wie die Mama :thumbup:


----------



## okidoki (14 Dez. 2012)

Mir gefällt es, dass sie sich ihre Muschi nicht ganz raasiert, sondern so eine Art umgekehrtes Trapez stehen lässt. Mal ne Abwechslung zu den ganzen inzwischen langweiligen glatt rasierten Nacktmodels


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Da macht mir das Lesen gleich noch mehr Spass! Danke für die Info


----------



## Mister_Mike (19 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Nach Sophia möchte ich jetzt Franzi van Almsick sehen



das wäre dann mal ein Playboy, den ich auch mal wieder kaufen würde....


----------



## kaestli (23 Dez. 2012)

das war ein Pflichtkauf ;-)


----------



## Sachse (23 Dez. 2012)

ich mach hier mal zu, solche News nach über 6 Monaten wieder aufzugreifen, die schon mehr als kalter Kaffee sind, grenzt schon fast an Spammerei


----------

